# Roxboro, NC Police OIS, Suspect Armed With Sawed-Off Shotgun



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

Not often do we get to see one of these videos from my neck of the woods. My department is currently sending officers to Roxboro due to large protests and threats against officers due to this shooting, even after the (clear) video came out demonstrating how justified the officer involved was. In fact, you could easily make the argument that the officer waited longer than he should have before firing.

Short version: man well-known to police with a history of mental illness and violence walks into Dollar General with a sawed-off shotgun. Management calls the police, who locate the suspect walking with the gun near the Dollar General. Officer stops, activates his blue lights, and orders the suspect to drop the gun. Suspect instead decides to aim the gun at the cop. Cop fires a single slug from his 870, hits the suspect in the upper chest, and he's DRT.

I know AR's are the new go-to (and are a better weapon for most all applications) but the old boom stick still gets the job done.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

It’s too bad a social worker didn’t show up and give him a hug. That would’ve solved all this without protests.


----------



## Drebbin (May 1, 2015)

It would have worked too because the social workers give out stickers of puppies and kittens. The stickers say "you are special"


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

BOOM!

Mike drop...


----------

